

Ask HN: Does anyone have ideas on setting up DIY home Gym? - codegeek

I have a nice big finished basement where I would love to setup a small gym for myself and wifey. Any tips ? Other than the usual treadmills etc, any tips on setting up weight machines ? What kind ? I like free weights a lot. What about benches ?<p>I will probably use about 350-400 sq. ft of area for this.
======
czbond
I love to workout while working and have my desk next to my gym setup. Mine is
a Smith cage with an olympic bench that inclines/declines with olympic
dumbbells. A treadmill is nearby. For me, it is ideal - and mostly all i need.
I can do a set of heavy squats after a call to let out tension, etc. I can't
recommend it enough - but I'm the type who doesn't enjoy sitting down for
long. I also put a small TV in for the occassional p90x-style program. For me
this covers all the bases. What are you thinking about putting in?

------
te_platt
Whatever you decide to get I recommend buying used equipment. There is a huge
market of equipment from people who got all excited about getting in shape,
got the equipment, used it a couple of times and then moved on. Maybe even
more so than pool tables.

